# Police Vehicle?



## Kilvinsky

I'm just curious, I know of a PD which recently obtained one of the below pictured vehicles as a Police Vehicle for the supervisors. Some say they ride nice. Some say they would be nice to hide in...in the back. Others think, "SERIOUSLY?"

What's the general opinion out there? Anyone else using one of these innovative new cars by Ford?


----------



## BxDetSgt

Only if your partner is a large stuffed animal


----------



## Goose

Maybe for a prisoner transport or if your delivering packages for DHL...otherwise, hell no!

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrdoktor

I believe our crime scene analysts are getting those vehicles next year to use for homicides, etc.. They carry a ton of gear so it makes sense.


----------



## 263FPD

Looks like It's good for Last Halfs. bet you could fit an army cot in it


----------



## Johnny Law

Herrdoktor said:


> I believe our crime scene analysts are getting those vehicles next year to use for homicides, etc.. They carry a ton of gear so it makes sense.


 We have a Freightliner diesel van for that. The turbo makes it go like a raped ape, believe it or not.

As for the Transit van for a supervisor vehicle, why not just skip right to extreme gheyness and get the T3 scooter? I'd sooner walk the beat.


----------



## BxDetSgt

We have Freightliners for CSU and Investigative Response Vans. Interior set up is nice. Just remember when you turn generator off the fridge will turn off, and you MUST take all milk and cream out of fridge before you secure vehicle.


----------



## BxDetSgt

We only roll the IRV on heavy heavys, so it will sit for a while. Rolled out this July on an OIS, and the back smelled like a DOA. Horrible, month old milk in fridge.


----------



## Guest

Some PD's always want to try something different....Chelsea PD used Checker Marathons back in the 70's.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Johnny Law said:


> We have a Freightliner diesel van for that. The turbo makes it go like a raped ape, believe it or not.
> 
> As for the Transit van for a supervisor vehicle, why not just skip right to extreme gheyness and get the T3 scooter? I'd sooner walk the beat.


Same PD has two of these, and they'll "Have fun, fun, fun, 'til some sideswipe takes the T-3 away." Well currently there's ONE. There's also one T-3 and one Officer damaged in training. Said officer was hurt bad enough to require being out for an extended period of time. Head injuries.



Delta784 said:


> Some PD's always want to try something different....Chelsea PD used Checker Marathons back in the 70's.


I recall those were all the rage in the early 80s. A number of North Shore cities seemed to rush out and buy 'em. (I recall Lawrence in particular) Kind of like a B-17, can take a lot of punishment and still keep flying but I always felt a lightbar on the roof seemed inappropriate. A single light on the front fender would have looked better.


----------



## Kilvinsky

BTW, it has been knicknamed "The Breadtruck" but a new name is catching on, "Edible Arrangements". The general feeling is also, instead of a siren, "three blind mice" playing and a bell ringing would be appropriate.


----------



## BxDetSgt

What do they use it for, patrol?


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> I recall those were all the rage in the early 80s. A number of North Shore cities seemed to rush out and buy 'em. (I recall Lawrence in particular) Kind of like a B-17, can take a lot of punishment and still keep flying but I always felt a lightbar on the roof seemed inappropriate. A single light on the front fender would have looked better.


They were built on a light truck frame, heavy-duty everything, and a Chevy 350ci motor, so they were virtually indestructible. Unfortunately for Checker Motors, taxi companies figured out that police-package cars were cheaper and got better gas mileage, so the last Marathon was made in 1982.


----------



## niteowl1970

That van would probably work well if you wanted to round up a few Of the local working girls and give them some scotch and milk in order to get them off the streets during prime cruising hours.


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> That van would probably work well if you wanted to round up a few Of the local working girls and give them some scotch and milk in order to get them off the streets during prime cruising hours.


"I got more soul than I can control!"


----------



## pahapoika

Ford will stop making the Econoline Van so it makes sense you'll see more of these.

Finland uses them as mini booking stations. they do the paperwork in the back, transport to the jail and go back out on patrol


----------



## k12kop

Delta784 said:


> Some PD's always want to try something different....Chelsea PD used Checker Marathons back in the 70's.


I remember those, the boys could squeeze a good half dozen bodies into the back when they cleared them beer drinking teenagers out of the parks every summer.


----------



## Auxofficer

I saw one today that Arlington uses for animal control ... And another last week I believe was Msp crime lab... They are ugly!!


----------

